# معنى كلمة إنجيل



## Dark_Angel2008 (11 يناير 2007)

ما معنى كلمة إنجيل ? 
1 -معنى كلمة إنجيل 

إن كلمة إنجيل كلمة يونانية تعنى الخبر السار أو البشارة المفرحة، فهو يعلن لنا بشرى الخلاص التى جاء بها المسيح ويقدم لنا سيرة المسيح (حياته، تعاليمه، معجزاته، موته وقيامته، مجيئه الثانى) والمهم أن ندرك أن المسيح لم يكتب كتاب، ولم ينزل عليه كتاب، فالوحى فى المسيحية لا يعنى أن هناك كتاباً كان موجوداً عند الله وأنزله، فالله ليس عنده لغات وحروف. ولكن روح الله يهيمن على الكاتب ويقوده فيكتب لنا الرسالة التى يريد الله أن يرسلها لنا, ويعصمه فيما يكتب, مستخدماً أسلوب ولغة وثقافة الكاتب . ( العهد الجديد(الانجيل). رسالة بطرس الثانية 1: 21 ). 

2 - إنجيل واحد 

عندما تتصفح الإنجيل تجد أن هناك إنجيل متى، مرقس، لوقا، ويوحنا، وهذا لايعنى أن هناك أربعة أناجيل، بل هو إنجيل واحد دونه أربعة أشخاص، أى انجيل واحد فى أربع روايات تتفق فى جوهرها وموضوعها وإن اختلفت فى بعض التفاصيل . لأنها دونت بواسطة أشخاص على ما يناسب الشعوب التى وجهت لها الرسالة. فالرسول متى يكتب لليهود، لذلك اهتم بالنبوات التى جاءت عن السيد المسيح فى التوراه والمزامير وكتابات الأنبياء وأكد أتمامها أو تحققها بمجئ المسيح, والبشير مرقس كتب للرومان لذلك بدأ كتابته بارسالية المسيح وتعاليمه موضحاً قوة المسيح وعظمته ومعجزاته وهكذا.... إنه انجيل واحد ورسالة واحدة دونها أربعة اشخاص لشعوب مختلفة. أو نستطيع أن نقول أنه إنجيل واحد مدون بأربعة أحرف 

3 - كتبة الإنجيل

المسيح لم يكتب الإنجيل، ولكنه قدم كرازة عملية، وكان من الصعب أن يفهم تلاميذه ورسله رسالته كاملة قبل أن يموت ويقوم، لذلك قبل صلبه عمل وعلم تلاميذه ووعدهم بارسال الروح القدس بحسب الإنجيل كما دونه يوحنا 15 :26، 27 وأيضا يوحنا 16: 12، 13 . وبعد قيامة المسيح من الموت، قاد الروح القدس بعض رسل المسيح وتلاميذه ليدونوا الانجيل (وهم متى، مرقس، لوقا، يوحنا، بولس، بطرس، يعقوب، يهوذا) وبانتهاء القرن الأول الميلادى تم كتابة الإنجيل. وبكلمة إنجيل هنا نعنى الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل الذى يقص بداية تاريخ المسيحية ثم الرسائل وسفر الرؤيا ومعظم هولاء شهود عيان .

آمين


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

رررررررررررررائع موضوعك رائع فعلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## anass 357 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> 2 - إنجيل واحد
> 
> عندما تتصفح الإنجيل تجد أن هناك إنجيل متى، مرقس، لوقا، ويوحنا، وهذا لايعنى أن هناك أربعة أناجيل، بل هو إنجيل واحد دونه أربعة أشخاص، أى انجيل واحد فى أربع روايات تتفق فى جوهرها وموضوعها وإن اختلفت فى بعض التفاصيل . لأنها دونت بواسطة أشخاص على ما يناسب الشعوب التى وجهت لها الرسالة. فالرسول متى يكتب لليهود، لذلك اهتم بالنبوات التى جاءت عن السيد المسيح فى التوراه والمزامير وكتابات الأنبياء وأكد أتمامها أو تحققها بمجئ المسيح, والبشير مرقس كتب للرومان لذلك بدأ كتابته بارسالية المسيح وتعاليمه موضحاً قوة المسيح وعظمته ومعجزاته وهكذا.... إنه انجيل واحد ورسالة واحدة دونها أربعة اشخاص لشعوب مختلفة. أو نستطيع أن نقول أنه إنجيل واحد مدون بأربعة أحرف



كيف يختلفون في التفاصيل و هي من إلهام الروح القدس المصدر الوحيد ؟​


----------



## نـور العالم (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*



anass 357 قال:


> كيف يختلفون في التفاصيل و هي من إلهام الروح القدس المصدر الوحيد ؟​


*سوف اضرب لك مثال*
*حضر مجموعة من الاصدقاء فرح*
*فسأل واحد منهم الاخرين سؤال *
*ما رأيكم فى الفرح ؟؟؟*
*فأجاب واحد كان فرحا كبيراً به عدد كبير من المدعوين*
*واجاب اخر كانت الفرقة الموسيقية رائعة وعزفت الحانا جميلة*
*واجاب ثالث كان الطعام لذيذاً ووفيراً*
*واجاب رابع قضينا وقتاً جميلاً فأن الفرح امتد الى الصباح*
*.......*
*وهكذا اختلف كلام كل المعلقين على الفرح وبالرغم من ذلك كان الجميع صادقين *

*فأن اختلافهم كان بسبب اهتمام كل شخص فيهم بعنصر من العناصر كان يركز عليه*

*واختلافهم تكامل وليس تناقض *

*هكذا فعل كاتبوا الاناجيل بوحى من الروح القدس *

*فأهتم متى بأظهام المسيح كملك وكتب لليهود*
*واهتم مرقس بأظهار المسيح كخادم للبشرية وكتب للرومان*
*واهتم لوقا بأظهار المسيح كأنسان صديق للبشرية وكتب لليونانين*
*واهتم يوحنا بأظهار المسيح كأله و كتب للعالم اجمع*

*طوبى للرجل الذى ينال الفهم*


----------



## املا (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*

الرب يباركك فعلا رائع كلامك


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*



anass 357 قال:


> كيف يختلفون في التفاصيل و هي من إلهام الروح القدس المصدر الوحيد ؟​


 

اختلاف التفاصيل لا يعني التضارب يا مسلم
فأذا سرد الأول بتفصيل و الاخر بأختصار, دون تعارض او تضارب
فما الأعتراض بذلك؟
اضافة الى انك لم تذكر لنا ولا دليل واحد!
يا حلاوتك!


----------



## نـور العالم (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*



املا قال:


> *الرب يباركك فعلا رائع كلامك*


*شكراً على مرورك وتشجيعك*
*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*
*ويبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## السلطان (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*

مشاركة محترمة
شكرا عل المعلومات ولكن لدي سؤال الانجيل نزل باي لغة و هل هناك نسخة مكتوبة باللغة الاصلية
وهل ترجم بطريقة دقيقة عند تحويله الى اللاتينية

وعندي سؤال اخر هل المسيحيون يؤمنون با المسيح هو الدي خلقهم؟؟؟؟؟
ادا كان كدالك فمن خلق الناس الدين خلقو من قبل ان يولد 
او ان الله خلق ادم و النصف الاول و قال للمسيح اخلق الباقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله هده ليست شبهات و انما حقائق
 المرجو الرد في حال وجد انشطاين الاجابة


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*



السلطان قال:


> مشاركة محترمة
> شكرا عل المعلومات ولكن لدي سؤال الانجيل نزل باي لغة و هل هناك نسخة مكتوبة باللغة الاصلية
> وهل ترجم بطريقة دقيقة عند تحويله الى اللاتينية
> 
> ...



اسئلتك مكانها بقسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة
لأنها فعلا على حد قولك مش شبهات .. مجرد اسئلة


----------



## anass 357 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*



My Rock قال:


> اختلاف التفاصيل لا يعني التضارب يا مسلم
> فأذا سرد الأول بتفصيل و الاخر بأختصار, دون تعارض او تضارب
> فما الأعتراض بذلك؟
> اضافة الى انك لم تذكر لنا ولا دليل واحد!
> يا حلاوتك!



هل تسمح لي بوضع الدليل ؟


----------



## نـور العالم (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*



> اسئلتك مكانها بقسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة
> لأنها فعلا على حد قولك مش شبهات .. مجرد اسئلة


*معلش يا عزيزتى عاشقة دجلة نعديها المره دى و نجيب عليها هنا **بدل الشحططه فى المشاوير*




السلطان قال:


> مشاركة محترمة
> شكرا عل المعلومات ولكن لدي سؤال الانجيل نزل باي لغة
> و هل هناك نسخة مكتوبة باللغة الاصلية
> وهل ترجم بطريقة دقيقة عند تحويله الى اللاتينية


*اولاً الانجيل لم ينزل بل كتب بأقلام الرسل بوحى من الروح القدس*

*ثانيا النسخة الاصلية لا نعرف هل هى موجودة ام لا كل ما نعرفه ونؤمن به ان ما بأيدينا مطابق للنسخة الاصلية وهذا ما يعنينا* 


*ثالثا ترجمة الكتاب المقدس تمت بواسطة الرسل ذاتهم*
*اذ كان لديهم موهبة التكلم بالالسنة و ترجمتها*
*ومكتوب فى ( اعمال 2 )*

*[Q-BIBLE] 
1- و لما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع معا بنفس واحدة.
2- و صار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة و ملا كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين.
3- و ظهرت لهم السنة منقسمة كانها من نار و استقرت على كل واحد منهم.​4- و امتلا الجميع من الروح القدس و ابتداوا يتكلمون بالسنة اخرى كما اعطاهم الروح ان ينطقوا.
5- و كان يهود رجال اتقياء من كل امة تحت السماء ساكنين في اورشليم.
6- فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور و تحيروا لان كل واحد كان يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته.
7- فبهت الجميع و تعجبوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض اترى ليس جميع هؤلاء المتكلمين جليليين.
8- فكيف نسمع نحن كل واحد منا لغته التي ولد فيها.
9- فرتيون وماديون و عيلاميون و الساكنون ما بين النهرين و اليهودية و كبدوكية و بنتس و اسيا.
10- و فريجية و بمفيلية و مصر و نواحي ليبية التي نحو القيروان و الرومانيون المستوطنون يهود و دخلاء.
11- كريتيون و عرب نسمعهم يتكلمون بالسنتنا بعظائم الله.​12- فتحير الجميع و ارتابوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض ما عسى ان يكون هذا.
[/Q-BIBLE]*


> وعندي سؤال اخر هل المسيحيون يؤمنون با المسيح هو الدي خلقهم؟؟؟؟؟
> ادا كان كدالك فمن خلق الناس الدين خلقو من قبل ان يولد
> او ان الله خلق ادم و النصف الاول و قال للمسيح اخلق الباقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*اولاً السيد المسيح له ولادتان*
*1 - ولادة السيد المسيح من الاب *​*السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله *​
*وكلمة الله لا تعنى لفظ او امر ولكن تعنى **جوهرالله**الذي و هو بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره و حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي(عب 1 : 3 )**وتعنى حكمةالله**فبالمسيح قوة الله و حكمة الله (1 كو 1 : 24**)
وتعنى صورةالله**الذي اذ كان في صورةالله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله  ( في 2 : 6 )**اذن السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله بمعنى جوهر الله وحكمة الله و صورة الله**وكلمة الله = الله**وكما نقول فى المثل الرجل ده قد كلمته**ايضا الله قد كلمته**اذن المسيح = الله**وكلمة الله خارج من الله **وتكون ابن الله**اذن المسيح ابن الله = الله**وكلمة الله ( السيد المسيح ) مولود من الله منذ الازل**في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله (يو 1 : 1 )**لان الاب نفسه يحبكم لانكم قد احببتموني و امنتم اني من عند الله خرجت. **خرجت من عند الاب و قد اتيت الى العالم و ايضا اترك العالم و اذهب الى الاب **(يو 16 :27 ، 28 )**الان نعلم انك عالم بكل شيء و لست تحتاج ان يسالك احد لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت **( يو 16 : 30 )* 
*لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم و هم قبلوا و علموا يقينا اني خرجت منعندك و امنوا انك انت ارسلتني (يو 17 : 8 )**ومكتوب فى سفر الامثال ( امثــــــــال 8 )**22- الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذالقدم.**23-منذ الازل مسحتمنذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض.**اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل(مي 5 : 2 )**اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك. اسالني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك و اقاصي الارض ملكا لك.تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد مثل اناء خزاف تكسرهم **( مز 2 : 7 ـ 9 )**بالمسيح قوة الله و حكمة الله (1كو 1 : 24 )**الذي هو قبل كل شيء و فيه يقوم الكل. ( كو 1 : 17 )**و ايضا يقول اشعياء سيكون اصل يسى و القائم ليسود على الامم عليه سيكون رجاء الامم (رو 15 : 12 )**فقال لي واحد من الشيوخ لا تبك هوذا قد غلب الاسد الذي من سبط يهوذا اصل داود ليفتح السفر و يفك ختومه السبعة (رؤ 5 : 5 )**انا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي لاشهد لكم بهذه الامور عن الكنائسانا اصل و ذرية داود كوكب الصبح المنير (رؤ 22 : 16 )**قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن (يو 8 : 58 )**و الان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كونالعالم **( يو 17 : 5 )**لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم ( يو 17 : 24 )**هذا يقوله الاول و الاخر الذي كان ميتافعاش( رؤ 2 : 8 )**انا الالف و الياء البدايةو النهاية الاول و الاخر **(رؤ 22 : 13 )*
*2 - تجسد الله اى اتخاذه جسدا من العذراء مريم وولادته** منها
**و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا (يو 1 : 14 )**ان كنا قد عرفنا المسيححسب الجسد لكن الان لا نعرفه بعد **(2كو 5 : 16 )**فانه فيه يحل كل ملءاللاهوت جسديا (كو 2 : 9 )**لذلك عند دخوله الىالعالم يقول ذبيحة و قربانا لم ترد و لكن هيات ليجسدا (عب 10 : 5 )**و ايضا متى ادخل البكر الىالعالم يقول و لتسجد له كل ملائكة الله.  ( عب 1: 6 )**الذي كان من البدء الذيسمعناه الذي رايناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه و لمسته ايدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فان الحياة اظهرت و قد راينا و نشهد و نخبركم بالحياة الابدية التي كانت عند الاب و اظهرت لنا. الذي رايناه و سمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم ايضا شركة معنا و اما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الاب و مع ابنه يسوع المسيح. *
*( 1**يو 1 : 1 ــ 3 )**بهذا تعرفون روح الله كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسدفهو من الله و كل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله و هذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه ياتي و الان هو في العالم **(1يو 4 : 2 ، 3 )**و بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد (1تي 3 : 16 )*
*اذن هناك ولادتان للسيد المسيح *
*1 – ولاده من الاب وهى ولادة ازلية ابدية لاهوتية روحية مستمرة بلا انفصال كولادة النور من النور والفكر من العقل والحرارة من الاحتكاك لانه عقل الله وكلمة الله وحكمة الله وصورة الله وجوهر الله *
*وهو ما يعبر عنه فى قانون الايمان (مولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور)*
*2 – ولادة من العذراء مريم *
*( وهى اتخاذة جسد انسانى منها ـ تجسد الله ) *
*بالروح القدس حيث ان الروح القدس طهر مستودع العذراء ليكون مستأهلاً لسكنى الله وكون من دماءها جسد السيد المسيح كما كون ادم من التراب **وهو ما يعبر عنه فى قانون الايمان بـ *
*( تجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس )*

*ثانيا يصبح السيد المسيح بوجوده الازلى الابدى خالق مع الله الاب والروح القدس للعالم*
*ليس ادم فقط وانما الكون كله قبل ادم*
*ومكتوب عن السيد المسيح كخالق*​*كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان (يو  1 :  3)
الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات و ما على الارض ما يرى و ما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين الكل به و له قد خلق الذي هو قبل كل شيء و فيه يقوم الكل ( كو 1 : 15 ــ 17 )

اذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك ولذت المعرفة لنفسك
فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك
( ام 2 : 10 ، 11 )​*​​​


----------



## anass 357 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*



نـور العالم قال:


> *سوف اضرب لك مثال*
> *حضر مجموعة من الاصدقاء فرح*
> *فسأل واحد منهم الاخرين سؤال *
> *ما رأيكم فى الفرح ؟؟؟*
> ...



ليس ذلك النوع من التفاصيل البتة


----------



## نـور العالم (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*



anass 357 قال:


> ليس ذلك النوع من التفاصيل البتة


*الرد العلمى الذى يناقض شئ لابد ان يأتى بالدليل *
*ما دليلك على كلامك السابق ؟؟؟*


----------



## استفانوس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة إنجيل*

اخي   العضو الاخوة
سلام ونعمة
اذا كان عندك شبه تفضل واطرحها ونحن بعون الرب نجيبك عليها


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكراااا لمجهودك فى هذا الموضوع


----------

